# Fish and plants for 35g tall?



## Aloyishus12 (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm quite new to the fish game all I've ever had was Bettas and Goldie's but I've never done a full blown planted tank so I have a 35 gallon tall fish tank and was wondering what fish and plants could happily coexist together without the fish trying to dig up and move plants around because I would like my plants to stay where they are. Thanks for helping


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

There are more than 200 fish i could list to you that wont bother plants at all of any kinds. 
The answers we need to fully assist you is:
Ph of water:
kh/gh:
Not all fish can live in all environments, the types of plants you decide to go with to are important for their growth. High light or low light, medium light? High tech or low tech? etc etc etc


----------



## Aloyishus12 (Jun 24, 2017)

What do you mean by the kh/gh? i did a test on the pH and it's a neutral 7.0 and sorry I'm very like new to fish tanks and stuff all I've ever had was goldfish and Betta like I said and then my cousin gave me a carp and it ate my other fish and that's all I really had and with them I never really measured until I was told I'm doing it all wrong


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

http://aquariuminfo.org/beginner.html

http://aquariuminfo.org/guides.html

https://www.fishlore.com/aquariumfishforum/threads/understanding-ph-kh-gh-in-home-aqauriums.113548/

http://www.chelonia.org/articles/waterchemistry.htm
Recommend these for you to read.


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 18, 2017)

Understanding the water chemistry is important, yes. It's as important as understanding the nitrogen cycle. PH drops are caused mostly by low kH where gH holds a lesser role. Fish require a stable pH as much as they require an cycled aquarium to remain healthy. Some fish have very specific requirements and living outside those parameters can cause illnesses or death neither of which is a pleasant experience. Plants can also be sensitive as well as some requiring specific lighting, substrate and various fertilizer supplements to thrive. 

My advice, on your first planted tank. Go with simpler plants and fish. You can always upgrade later.  

Many small fish such as more commonly found Danios, Rasboras and Tetras are fairly easy to keep fish that don't damage or uproot plants. All of those commonly found in chain stores will do well in a 35 gallon aquarium so long as you keep a proper school size. 

Many common Cryptocoryne, Sword and Anubias varieties are easy to keep, readily available and don't have difficult to achieve requirements. All can thrive in medium lighting and survive in low lighting setups and none of them require co2 or tons of special ferts and can do well in a substrate designed for planted tanks or a standard substrate with root tabs. 

Start with easier fish and easier plants and work your way into more high tech plants and needier fish as you research, understand the requirements and are ready to commit the time and money as your choices will dictate how much of both your tank will require to stay healthy and thriving. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

